# Good old times!



## UnaBomba (2. März 2010)

Früher war alles besser. Das hat bestimmt jeder schon mal gehört. Aber man muss mit der Zeit gehen. Die Zukunft bietet so viele Möglichkeiten. Doch ist es das wert gewesen? Ich habe mich die Tage lange mit Freunden unterhalten. Alles „Zocker“ der alten Schule. Und wie das so ist wenn man mal die 30 überschritten hat, verfällt man gelegentlich auch in diese Melancholie. Hervorgerufen durch Erinnerungen an BNC-Netzwerke, DOS-Eingabeaufforderungen, 3dfx und Spiele deren Name man heute nicht mehr nennen darf. Sieht man mal von den Leistungen der Amigas und C64er ab, war das in meinen Augen die Pionierzeit der Multiplayer-Games. Der Wilde Westen der Pixel. Cowboys, bewaffnet mit Mouse und Keybord, von der breiten Öffentlichkeit oft belächelt und als Sonderlinge abgetan, trugen ihre Kämpfe an Wochenenden in Dorfgemeinschaftshäusern, Partykellern oder Sporthallen aus. Der Nachhall nach einem solchen Wochenende hielt die Euphorie fast die ganze Woche aufrecht und man fieberte der nächsten LAN entgegen. Internet- und Onlinegames waren scheinbar noch viele Jahre entfernt.

Es war eine Zeit als sich PC-Spieler oft besser mit ihren Kisten auskannten wie jeder Fachmann. Die Games gab es noch in liebevoll gestalteten Kartons. In denen waren neben den Spielen sogar gedruckte Handbücher und oft auch andere Gimmicks enthalten. Ich denke da gerne an die Ultima-Spiele, denen in der Regel sehr schöne Karten des Spiels beilagen, die auf Stofftücher gedruckt waren. Command & Conquer Red Alert lagen Mousepads und Anstecker bei. Noch heute befinden sich einige dieser Relikte in meinem Besitz. 

Der Großteil der Spiele verfügte über einen Map-Editor oder Mod-Tools. Dedicated Server waren Gang und Gebe und mal abgesehen von den Adventures war fast Jedes mit einem LAN-Modus ausgestattet. Es lief nicht immer alles großartig. Patches und Treiber waren aufgrund ihrer Größe in der Regel über beiliegenden CD-Roms der Fachzeitschriften zu beziehen. Dadurch konnte es schon das ein oder andere Mal zu längeren Wartezeiten kommen bis ein Problem behoben war. Aber die Patches kamen. Zudem wurden die Spiele in einem gefühlt „kompletteren“ Zustand auf den Markt gebracht und das alles zu einer Zeit, in der nicht in jedem zweiten Haushalt ein PC und eine Konsole zu finden war. Wie hoch wird der Absatz für die Unternehmen gewesen sein? Ich habe keine Ahnung. Aber sie muss fast verschwinden gering zu den heutigen Zahlen gewesen sein. 

Die Entwickler und Designer waren noch mit Liebe bei der Arbeit. In Interviews mit Molyneux, Garriott oder Romero konnte man den Leuten noch die Begeisterung für dieses Medium, ihre Projekte und die Arbeit anmerken. Es war eine Art Aufbruchsstimmung. Die Technik entwickelte sich rasend schnell weiter und diese Leute waren die Wegbereiter für viele Grundlagen die in heutigen Spielen enthalten sind. Sicherlich ging es auch immer um Geld. Gerade nach dem Desaster rund um den Amiga. Die Raubkopien haben viele in die Pleite getrieben. Aber es war so, dass ich mein Geld gerne für so tolle Produkte gegeben habe. 

Heute bezahle ich € 60,- für ein Modern Warfare 2. In meinen Augen der Primus unter den Spielen die es geschafft haben, so viele Spieler zu verärgern und dennoch unglaubliche Summen in die Kassen der Entwickler und Publisher zu spülen. Ich muss gestehen das ich zu den Leuten gehöre die mehr Probleme denn Spielspass mit diesem Produkt hatten. Diese Details sind aber auch unwichtig. Wichtig sind Produktmerkmale. Onlinepflicht, keine Dedicated Server, sehr kurzer Single-Player, dürftiger Multiplayer, wenige und austauschbare Maps, keine Mod-Untzerstützung, Abstürze und Verbindungsfehler, kein Mapcycle und so vieles mehr. Ich bezahle den gleichen Preis für eine Version die ich runter lade, wie für die DVD im Laden. Ein DVD-Box und der Rohling inklusive des Zettels mit dem Key sind wohl so wenig wert, das es keinen Unterschied macht. Allerdings ist da ja auch nichts mehr enthalten. Keine schöne Box und Goodies. Die werden dann als „Special“ oder „Limited“ verkauft und kosten entsprechend mehr. 

Irgendwie erkenne ich das Hobby mit dem ich groß wurde nicht mehr wieder. Sicherlich sehen die Bilder die dort über meinen nun 24“ Monitor in HD-Qualität laufen klasse aus. Der Sound dröhnt bombastisch aus den 5.1 Boxen und ich muss nur online gehen um mit vielen Leuten spielen zu können. Aber im Herzen fühlt es sich nicht mehr so gut an. Zu viele Dinge, die mal alles ausgemacht haben sind auf der Strecke geblieben. Die Spieler sind nicht mehr dieselben. Die Kids von heute konsumieren um jeden Preis ohne Anspruch an Qualität und treiben diese so sehr auf Gewinn ausgerichtete Industrie an wie ein reißender Fluss eine Mühle. Umgangsformen, Respekt und Rechtschreibung sind in vielen Fällen auf der Strecke geblieben. Das Produkt und der Käufer sind zu Formeln in Finanzberichten und Prognosen geworden und die, die so fühlen wie ich, haben keine Möglichkeit mehr gegen diese Konsum-Generation anzuschreien. Mein geliebtes Hobby ist gestorben ohne dass ich es mitbekommen habe. 


Ich werde die Woche mal auf den Dachboden gehen und den Karton öffnen in dem mein 200MMX mit Viper 330 und Voodoo II die letzten Jahre gelegen hat. Vielleicht bringt er mir etwas Glanz zurück. Zumindest aber viele Erinnerungen an „bessere“ Zeiten.

Ich wollte das einfach mal los werden und hören ob ich alleine mit meiner Meinung bin oder total falsch liege. Vielleicht gibt es ja auch noch den ein oder anderen hier der sich noch gerne an diese Zeit erinnert. 

So long!


----------



## Ahab (2. März 2010)

Tjaja es ist ein Trauerspiel... Ich bin zwar nicht so alt und während den Anfängen des Multiplayerspiels hab ich noch in die Windeln gemacht.  

Aber deine Schilderungen kann ich voll nachvollziehen. Ich spiele seit über 5 Jahren immernoch Counterstrike 1.6, denn mit diesem Spiel habe ich meine ersten LANs bestritten. Zu 8 bei mir im Keller haben wir gesessen und bis zur Vergasung Dust 2, Aztec und Inferno gezockt, bis uns Zitterkrämpfe in die Knie gezwungen haben. Es war eine verdammt geile Zeit. Leider sind so große LANs in meinem Freundeskreis nicht mehr zustande gekommen, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.

Gerade Modern Warfare 2 ist ein Spiel, dem ich mit sehr gespaltener Meinung gegenüberstehe. Es macht mir viel Spaß, ohne Frage. Doch das miese Matchmakingsystem und der fehlende LAN-Modus samt DS empfinde ich als einen Schritt nach hinten. 

Und zu guter letzt: Der Ton, die Stimmung und der Umgang miteinander auf den MW2 Servern sind auf allerunterstem Niveau. Die Kiddies beschimpfen sich ohne Ende, jeder ist ein Cheater - der Umgang ist ungemein aggressiv. Ich habe schon eingie MP Shooter im Internet gespielt. In den oben gennanten Punkten hat MW2 traurige neue Standards gesetzt. Von gemeinsamem Spielspaß kann da keine Rede sein. 

Das habe ich bei CS 1.6 wenn überhaupt nur sehr selten. Das Spiel wird ohnehin mehr und mehr nur von der "älteren" Generation 18+ gespielt, da es den meisten Kids unter 15/16 Jahren einfach zu schwierig ist. Und in der Tat hat ein Neueinsteiger ohne Erfahrung in dem Game sicher keinen Spaß. Und das finde ich auch gut so. Die sollen sich lieber in MW2 abreagieren oder wenns CS sein muss, dann CS:Source. Das Problem bei MW2 ist, dass eigentlich nie Admins unterwegs sind, die auch mal für Ruhe und Ordnung sorgen. 

Eins steht fest: wenn dieses unsägliche MP System von IWNet Schule macht, wird das Multiplayergame einen langsamen Tod sterben. Doch ich werde mit Vergnügen in Klassikern wie CS und UT2004 schwelgen. Und einige gute MP Games aus der neuen Generation gibts ja auch noch.


----------



## Fl_o (2. März 2010)

> Das habe ich bei CS 1.6 wenn überhaupt nur sehr selten. Das Spiel wird ohnehin mehr und mehr nur von der "älteren" Generation 18+ gespielt, da es den meisten Kids unter 15/16 Jahren einfach zu schwierig ist. Und in der Tat hat ein Neueinsteiger ohne Erfahrung in dem Game sicher keinen Spaß. Und das finde ich auch gut so. Die sollen sich lieber in MW2 abreagieren oder wenns CS sein muss, dann CS:Source. Das Problem bei MW2 ist, dass eigentlich nie Admins unterwegs sind, die auch mal für Ruhe und Ordnung sorgen.



Bei MW und CS:S komme ich mir auf manchen Servern teil weiße schon wie ein alter Hengst vor Durschnitsalter 12-15


----------



## Ahab (2. März 2010)

Das kann man wohl laut sagen! Der reinste Kindergarten... Für 1.6 ist einfach zuviel Geduld und Ausdauer vonnöten um sich als Anfänger zurechtzufinden. Nichts für Kinder.


----------



## DarkMo (2. März 2010)

*träne verkneif* sprichst mir aus dem herzen...


----------



## UnaBomba (2. März 2010)

Der Kunde genießt leider nicht mehr den Stellenwert den er mal hatte. Die Spiele und ihre Features werden so eingebaut und angelegt, dass das Unternehmen so wenig Arbeitskraft und Geld wie irgendmöglich nach der Veröffentlichung ausgeben muss. Money makes the world go round. Auch die Leistungen rund um das Produkt, sprich Support, Patchentwicklung und Community-Pflege kommen immer kürzer. 

Aus einer Subkultur ist eine Kultur geworden. Die Entwicklung hat ja auch unbestritten viele positive Aspekte mit sich gebracht und viele neue Möglichkeiten eröffnet. Leider fallen die Negativen für mein Empfinden graviernder aus. Ob es die Produkte an sich sind, die Beziehung der Unternehmen zu ihren Kunden, der Umgang der User miteinander oder der Staat und die übrige Unterhaltungsindustrie, alles scheint irgendwie einen pfaden Beigeschmack zu tragen. 

Es fällt mir schwer das zu konkretisieren und es kann auch gut sein das ich das ab irgendeinem Punkt falsch einschätze. Das nichts für immer hält ist nun einmal der Lauf der Dinge. Doch warum muss vieles was früher gut war heute schlecht sein. Ich höre mich schon an wie mein Großvater, Gott hab ihn selig, aber ab und zu ist es nicht schlecht mal auf das zu schauen was hinter einem liegt und mit dem Aktuellen zu vergleichen.


----------



## Driftking007 (2. März 2010)

Ohh ich kann mich auch noch sehr gut an die alten Spiele erinnern. Ich war damals 5 oder 6 Jahre alt, als ich ... na gut ich nicht, sondern die Familie ihren ersten PC bekam. Es war ein Pentium mit 33Mhz ... soweit ich mich erinnern kann. Und als Festplatte gab es 500 MB.  
Unglaublich, dass sowas damals für mehr Spaß reichte, als heute. Ich bin heute knapp 17 Jahre ... und ich hab schon sehr viel Veränderungen mitbekommen. Viele Genres kamen und gingen. Und selbst ich ... als junger Sprössling merke, dass das spielen nicht mehr spielen ist. 
Das einzige was nur noch hilft ist, den Uralt-PC rauszuholen ... seinen Freund einzuladen und dann mal die alten Schätzchen zu spielen.


----------



## DarkMo (2. März 2010)

das problem ist halt die masse.

liebhaber, *freaks*, "sonderlinge"! ^^ solche leute wissen die perlen des mediums zu schätzen, setzen sich gerne auch mal mit kniffligeren vertretern auseinander (bzw eigentlich hauptsächlich mit diesen) und - ganz wichtig - machen nur einen kleinen teil der bevölkerung/kundschaft/marktes aus.

nun steht der gewitzte kapitalist da und sieht: kleiner markt, großer aufwand. der rest des marktes, der das ganze treiben belächelt ("ach die kellerkinder mit den krummen fingern die nie tageslicht sehen..." und was es nich alles gibt an sprüchen *g*) muss eingefangen werden. die breite (auf diesem gebiet) niveaulose masse will geködert werden. und das schafft man nicht mit anspruch.

nun steht der kleine kapitalist wieder da und sieht: ein großer markt, leute ohne ahnung und anspruch, nen haufen kohle für wenig aufwand... $.$

was folgt ist quasi unausweichlich. und für mich persönlich spielen da die konsolen eine sehr wichtige rolle. ein grund, warum ich mit diesen dingern im leben keine friedenspfeife rauchen werd. für mich sind sie maßgeblich am untergang des niveaus und der aktuellen situation mitverantwortlich :/ man kann gute/anspruchsvolle/komplizierte spiele einfach nicht mit wenigen tasten/eingabemöglichkeiten umsetzen. viele kernelemente guter genres werden geradezu vergewaltigt nur um sie dem faulenzenden sofasitzer schön vorgekaut präsentieren zu können.

stellt euch vor es ist olympia (und keiner geht hin... ne anders ^^) und nicht die spitzenathlethen tummeln sich im gegenseitigen sportlichen ernsthaften und fairen wettkampf, sondern der dumme mob, der pöbel aus den gossen verunstaltet diese veranstaltung aufs fahrlässigste und macht es zu einer traurigen andacht an den glanz und die glorie vergangener zeiten.

etwas verklärt ausgedrückt, aber irgendwo triffts das auch ein wenig *find* freakshows den freaks!


----------



## Sash (2. März 2010)

pentium gabs nicht mit 33mhz, der kleinste hatte 60. 
33mhz könnte aber ein 486dx sein, den hatte ich. und als ich anfing gabs noch kein lan für spiele. da gabs einige spiele da konnte man den rechner über ein serialkabel verbinden, wie zb doom1-2 und ein paar andere. schöne war, da traf man sich noch persöhnlich, und das ganze drumherum machte mehr spaß. als ich mir rebel assault kaufte und mein erstes cd rom für 400dm, und das ding selber einbaute und es lief.. das waren noch zeiten, als wir vor einem rechner saßen, zb tfx, einer pilot der andere co-pilot, oder xwing mit seinen 100missionen die viel mehr an taktik forderten als so ein scheiß hawx. und eine mission konnte schonmal eine stunde dauern. oder ufo und xcom mit seinen zeiteinheiten, für 4 spieler. naja eigentlich singleplayer, aber wenn man 4 soldaten bei nem einsatz dabei hatte, und jeder deiner freunde konnte einen steuern.. dann die ersten tollen 3d ego shooter ohne 3d, wie wolfenst*** 3d, oder heretic/hexen.. dann quake.. das waren noch games, nicht so ein cs scheiß.. magic carpet war auch witzig.. erste game was man mit einer 3d brille zocken konnte.. nur lief auf keinem rechner mit weichzeichner flüßig.. heute sind alle games schnelllebig und nur noch arcade. naja die zeit kann man nicht mehr zurückdrehen, jetzt hofft man nur noch auf ein xwing wie damals.


----------



## burns (2. März 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> pentium gabs nicht mit 33mhz, der kleinste hatte 60.
> 33mhz könnte aber ein 486dx sein, den hatte ich.



33mhz ist ein 386´er (mit Turbo Knopf sogar 40  )
486´er gingen dann ab 66 (DX2) bis 100 (DX4) Mhz. 
Danaaaach kamen die Pendulums ab 100 über 133 zum 166Mhz Monstrum mit MMX *klugscheiss ende*




@Thread: Jo, wurde alles gesagt. Stimm ich zu.
Was fehlt ist der Durchblick in der zur Doofheit gezüchteten ADS Generation.

Hoffen wir mal das es sich irgendwann wieder zum Guten wendet - 
solange zock ich weiter alte Games (gestern Freelancer installiert) und ArmA2.


----------



## UnaBomba (2. März 2010)

Der Pentium-Divisions-Fehler  Hrhr... das waren noch Zeiten. 486DX2 66 hatte ich auch. Geiles Teil. Dort fand dann auch mein erstes CD-Rom Laufwerk seinen Einsatzort. 

Freut mich das ich nicht der Einzige bin dem es so geht. Ich glaube ich muss mal ne Nostalgie-LAN in meinem Bekanntenkreis ausrufen. Irgendwie juckt es in den Fingern wenn ich nur daran denke.  Mal den Joystick wieder raus holen und ne Runde X-Wing vs. Tie Fighter daddeln oder Duke 3D. OFP mit seinen Unmengen an Mods... hach...

Da wir hier gerade so ein bischen in der Vergangenheit am schwelgen... welche Features und Ideen würdet ihr denn gerne in heutigen Spielen sehen? Ich mochte immer Games mit realistischer Balistik. Was vermisst ihr am meisten? Welches Spiel verdient eine Neuauflage? War hier jemand Fan von Simulationen? Ob Flugzeuge, Panzer weiß der Geier? Ich hab zum Beispiel Stunden mit Longbow 2 verbracht. Musste erstmal des Handbuch lesen, welches gefühlte 1000 Seiten Umfang hatte. Hätte danach bestimmt auch nen Heli fliegen können.


----------



## Sash (2. März 2010)

burns schrieb:


> 33mhz ist ein 386´er (mit Turbo Knopf sogar 40  )
> 486´er gingen dann ab 66 (DX2) bis 100 (DX4) Mhz.
> Danaaaach kamen die Pendulums ab 100 über 133 zum 166Mhz Monstrum mit MMX *klugscheiss ende*


stimmt nicht ganz. 486 gabs ab 20mhz oder so. ich hatte damals einen 486dx33, war zu dieser der schnellste. und der pentium, der kleinste fing ab 60 an, dann 100. und mmx und pro kamen erst ein-zwei jahre später.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_i486

*i486DX [Bearbeiten]*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...l_80486DX-33.jpg&filetimestamp=20070128132053 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...l_80486DX-33.jpg&filetimestamp=20070128132053
i486DX-33


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...z_2007_03_27.jpg&filetimestamp=20070327105631 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...z_2007_03_27.jpg&filetimestamp=20070327105631
i486DX-50



Codename: P4
L1-Cache: 8 KB
L2-Cache: abhängig vom verwendeten Mainboard bzw. Chipsatz
Sockel 486, Sockel 1, Sockel 2, Sockel 3 mit einem Front Side Bus von 16, 25, 33 oder 50 MHz
Betriebsspannung (VCore): 5 V
Erscheinungsdatum: 1989
Fertigungstechnik: CHMOS IV mit 1,0 µm
Gehäuse: CPGA-168, TQFP-176 und PQFP-196
Die-Größe: 81 mm² bei 1,2 Millionen Transistoren
Taktraten:
25 MHz
33 MHz
50 MHZ

*i486SX [Bearbeiten]*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...Hz_Prozessor.jpg&filetimestamp=20070602152819 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...Hz_Prozessor.jpg&filetimestamp=20070602152819
i486SX-25


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...el_i486SX-25.jpg&filetimestamp=20090401221920 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...el_i486SX-25.jpg&filetimestamp=20090401221920
i486SX im PQFP-Gehäuse.



Codename: P4S / P23
L1-Cache: 8 KB
L2-Cache: abhängig vom verwendeten Mainboard bzw. Chipsatz
Sockel 486, Sockel 1, Sockel 2, Sockel 3 mit einem Front Side Bus von 16, 25 oder 33 MHz
Betriebsspannung (VCore): 5 V
Erscheinungsdatum: September 1991
Fertigungstechnik: CHMOS IV mit 1,0 µm
Die-Größe: 66 mm² bei 1,185 Millionen Transistoren
Gehäuse: CPGA-168, TQFP-176, PQFP-196 und PQFP-208
Taktraten:
16 MHz
20 MHz
25 MHz
33 MHz

*i486DX2 [Bearbeiten]*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...80486DX2_top.jpg&filetimestamp=20051109160939 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...80486DX2_top.jpg&filetimestamp=20051109160939
Ein Intel i486DX2-66 Mikroprozessor in der Aufsicht



L1-Cache: 8 KB (Write-Through, Write-Back)
L2-Cache: abhängig vom verwendeten Mainboard bzw. Chipsatz
Sockel 486, Sockel 1, Sockel 2, Sockel 3 mit einem Front Side Bus von 20, 25 oder 33 MHz
Betriebsspannung (VCore): 5 V, 3,3 V
Erscheinungsdatum: März 1992
Fertigungstechnik: CHMOS V mit 0,8 µm
Die-Größe: 76 mm² bei 1,2 Millionen Transistoren (Gewicht: ca. 24 g)
Gehäuse: CPGA-168, TQFP-176 und PQFP-208
Taktraten:
40 Mhz
50 MHz
66 MHz


----------



## burns (2. März 2010)

Ouw verdammt, stimmt da war noch was. Den 60´er Pendulum zu vergessen verdient natürlich die Höchststrafe .. ich neige mein Haupt in Demut.


Das warn damals wirklich noch Zeiten!
Mit Daddy auf Computermesse in Köln getingelt und dort das brandneue Tie Fighter eingesackt - monatelang froh wie Hulle gewesen. Oder Duke3d & Crusader No Remorse am gleichen Tag in der Post gewesen, 10 Stunden später Nackenschmerzen vom allerfeinsten...

Weder die Vorfreude, noch den Langzeitspielspaß solcher Knaller gibt es heute mehr - bis auf einige ganz wenige Ausnahmen. Aber der Trend geht ja nun zumindest insoweit merklich in Richtung Konsolenportierung, das auch die Nixblicker endlich mal mitkriegen was ihnen durch die Lappen geht. So kommt es mir jedenfalls vor, seit Ende letzten Jahres häufen sich ja (endlich!) die Protestberichte, bzw. Old Times Vergleiche wie hier. Wenn das auf die Allgemeinheit übergreift wäre schon der 1. Schritt zurück zu den Wurzeln getan.


----------



## boerigard (2. März 2010)

Also ich kann diesen verklärten Blick auf die Vergangenheit nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Naja, allgemein schon, weil das "jeder" zu allem sagt: Früher war alles besser. In fünfzehn Jahren werden das die heute 15-20-Jährigen wohl auch sagen.

Hatten die Spiele früher wirklich mehr Langzeitmotivation oder liegt es einfach daran, dass man früher weniger Zugriff auf Spiele hatte und mehr Zeit sie zu spielen? 
Früher habe ich ich mir auch nur ein Spiel pro Monat gekauft und das dann rauf und runter gespielt. Da hat man natürlich schon fast eine tiefe persönliche Beziehung zu dem Spiel aufgebaut. Und heute kaufe ich 3-4 Spiele pro Woche (Internet und 5-Euro-Deals sei Dank). Da spiele ich natürlich auch viel weniger von. Manche hab ich noch nicht mal installiert. 

Und dass die Konsolen den Untergang des Abendlandes einleiten, ist auch nicht meine Meinung. Konsolen und PC haben schon ewig nebeneinander existiert. Die Spiele für Konsolen waren immer (schon wegen des Controllers) simpler aufgebaut als ihre PC-Gegenstücke.
Aufm PC spielte man seine Rollenspiele, Flugsimulatoren (die aus heutiger Sicht auch mehr Arcade-Shooter waren) und Adventures. Und auf Konsole hatte man seine Jump 'n' Runs und Shoot 'em Ups.
Wollte man beides, kam man nicht um PC und Konsole (oder Amiga) drumrum. 
Heute haben sich die Konsolen mehr in Richtung PC entwickelt, dass es sich für mich nicht mehr lohnt noch eine Next-Gen-Konsole neben dem PC zu führen (und bis zur Dreamcast hab ich sie alle gehabt).

Was ich früher besser fand, waren die Verpackungen, siehe Wing Commander mit Schiffskarten und die Ultimas mit Stoffkarte und Flugsimulatoren mit dicken Handbüchern.
Heute bekommt man (wenn man keine CE kauft) nur eine einfache DVD-Hülle mit Faltblatt. Einer der Gründe, warum ich fast nur noch digital kaufe (es braucht auch weniger Platz ).


----------



## DarkMo (2. März 2010)

ich hab als kleines kind halt immer sonic the hedghock gespielt (oder wie er sich schreibt ^^) und dann kam mit 16 oder so der pc. der pc war deshalb schon immer was für "erwachsene" und die konsole empfunden eben kindermist *g* und das selbe spiegelt sich auch heute noch wieder (aus meiner sicht). um noch mehr geld abzusahnen werden nun schon egoshooter für konsolen verstümmelt *bah* das is einfach nen nogo für mich. und am ende wird das noch als normal empfunden und alle fragen sich "wozu denn noch pc, wenns auf der konsole genausogut funktioniert". nur das es auf der konsole nich genausogut funzt wie auf dem pc, sondern aufm pc genauso mistig wie auf der konsole, das sieht keiner mehr :/


----------



## burns (2. März 2010)

boerigard schrieb:


> Hatten die Spiele früher wirklich mehr Langzeitmotivation oder liegt es einfach daran, dass man früher weniger Zugriff auf Spiele hatte und mehr Zeit sie zu spielen? [...]



Hatte desletzt schon eine kleine Zusammenfassung im SH5 DRM Thread bei den Usernews zusammengetippt. Allgemein ist es heute so, daß bei den Publishern/Entwicklern Leute rumlaufen, welche den Gehalt eines Spieles rationieren - rationieren im Sinne von "und wehe er kauft sich nicht den Nachfolger weil er mit dem Vorgänger länger als 4 Monate Spaß hatte". Der Super GAU im Denken eines heutigen Publishers scheint wirklich zu sein, daß jemand für sehr lange Zeit mit dem zufrieden ist wofür er bezahlt hat.

Wo das herrührt ... ich sag Aktien(Märkte). Die höheren Etagen kriegen ja schon Panik wenn der Kurs sich minimal mindert anstatt zu steigen - da heisst es sofort "entlassen / schliessen / absagen" - ein Wahnsinn der sich nur etablieren kann weil die Mitnahme Mentalität und Heuschrecken Kapitalismus einen Bereich erfasst haben, welcher früher einmal (in der guten alten Zeit) noch als Kunst gelten konnte.

Kurzum, früher war wirklich alles besser 





boerigard schrieb:


> [...]
> Heute haben sich die Konsolen mehr in Richtung PC entwickelt [...]



Der Eindruck soll natürlich entstehen. Sonst würde sich ja niemand mehr eine Konsole kaufen wollen. Zudem würde auch kaum mehr jemand für eine dieser Hundsvermalledeiten Konsolenportierungen bares Geld auf den Tisch legen. Zack, 2 Geschäftsbereiche eingestürzt - also besser den Kunden glauben machen das eine 2 Jahre alte Hardware mit einem Medium mithalten kann, welches quasi monatliche Updates geniesst.

Bloss heute reizt ja kaum mehr ein Entwickler das volle Potential der Platform PC aus. Konsolendriss lässt sich einfach, sicher und schnell produzieren. Ein PC Spiel das auf jeder erhältlichen HW korrekt skaliert/läuft, Neuheiten bietet, und was es sonst noch alles gibt - würde im Vergleich dazu eine solche Unmenge (allein schon an Testzeit) mehr kosten, da traut sich niemand ran. Fast niemand..





boerigard schrieb:


> Was ich früher besser fand, waren die Verpackungen, siehe Wing Commander mit Schiffskarten und die Ultimas mit Stoffkarte und Flugsimulatoren mit dicken Handbüchern.
> Heute bekommt man (wenn man keine CE kauft) nur eine einfache DVD-Hülle mit Faltblatt. Einer der Gründe, warum ich fast nur noch digital kaufe (es braucht auch weniger Platz ).



Einerseits den Wegfall von Qualität bedauern, andererseits aber eben diesen aktiv unterstüzten


----------



## Birdy84 (2. März 2010)

Interessanter Thread. Es gibt viele Gründe für die angesprochenen Veränderungen, der Hauptgrund ist aber ganz einfach. Es ist das Geld, was bestimmt wie Spiele entwickelt werden.

Aus einer anderen Richtung, aber in die gleiche Kerbe, hackt Jörg Luibl von 4Players:

Die 4Players Kolumne: Das Klick & Blöd-System

Ein Spiel, dass ich gerne neu aufgelegt sehen würde, ist "The Need For Speed". Dessen Nachfolger hatten zwar alle ursprünglichen Spielelemente in irgendeiner Form mehr oder weniger implementiert, aber niemals hat das Gameplay so mitgerissen, wie im ersten Teil.


----------



## Two-Face (2. März 2010)

Ich würde mich über eine Neuauflage von _Unreal_ sehr freuen.
Kein anderes Spiel hat eine derart märchenhaft-schöne Ästhetik und Atmosphäre.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. März 2010)

Ich habe am Wochenende die Starcraft bekommen,die Kampagne angefangen und ja es ist was anderes.Wobei das ein schlechtes Beispiel ist, da Blizzard bis heute dem prinzip treu geblieben ist.Aber heutzutage ist das fast alles Fliessbandscheisse , kann sich noch jemand an Mdk errinern,Diablo 1oder Dungeon Keeper?


----------



## True Monkey (2. März 2010)

So ...jetzt gehe ich in den Keller suche meinen Amiga 1200 (übertaktet ) und knall mir *The Chaos Engine* vors Gesicht.

Und danach gleich*  Speedball.*

und ....und...und ...man das waren noch Zeiten in denen man Stundenlang nur mit laden beschäftigt war.

Und Heute ?.....zocke ich eigendlich keine Games mehr sondern spiele nur noch mit Hardware.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. März 2010)

Was ist Speedball?


----------



## True Monkey (2. März 2010)

Eines der ersten Games von den Bitmap Brothers 

Speedball (Computerspiel) ? Wikipedia

Und bevor einer fragt .....The Chaos Engine ...ebenfalls Bitmap Brothers


----------



## Veriquitas (3. März 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Eines der ersten Games von den Bitmap Brothers
> 
> Speedball (Computerspiel) ? Wikipedia



Das war ich 1 Jahr alt lol.


----------



## True Monkey (3. März 2010)

Und ich 21  und habe meinen ersten Rechner übertaktet 

naja ...die Zeiten ändern sich 
Zu der Zeit war es wirklich so das jedes neue Game etwas ganz besonderes war und da gute Games selten waren wurde jedes auch durchgespielt.
Nicht so wie heute ...game rein anzocken und wieder raus.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. März 2010)

Naja aber zu dem Zeitpunkt waren Games noch extrem simpel gestrickt ist ja schon mit pong vergleichbar.Meiner Meinung nach kamen die besten Spiele in den 90gern.Nach dieser Zeit wurde es zuviel,es gab zuviel von allem.


----------



## True Monkey (3. März 2010)

Fail 

Alle Games von den Bitmap Brothers waren Kracher ...und alles andere wie simpel gestrickt.
Dagegen sind heutige Game simpel 

Die waren ihrer Zeit weit vorraus und ich denke jeder der ein Game von denen gezockt hat gibt mir recht.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. März 2010)

Mir schon klar du meinst die Spielbarkeit an sich ,das das alles ausgemacht hat.


----------



## UnaBomba (3. März 2010)

Speedball... hrhr... nur geil! Das konnte man glaube ich sogar mit zwei Spielern im selben Team durch spielen. Da gabs auch vor ein paar Jahren mal eine müde Neuauflage. 

Zur Qualität der Spiele... wenn ich so drüber nachdenke sind eigentlich die Rollenspiele die Gewinner. Die waren zwar eine Zeit lang auch bedroht, erlebten dann aber eine Renaissance. Dort wird bei dem größten Teil noch wert auf Details und Plot gelegt. Die Grafik und Darstellung haben sich erheblich verbessert. 

Die Shooter sind die großen Verlierer. Zwar ist dort unglaublich viel rund um den Multiplayer passiert, doch der Single Player bleibt meistens auf der Strecke. Er ist auch nicht mehr so wichtig, da sich eh alles auf den MP mit seinem Perk- und Prestigegedöns stürzt. Es fällt mir schwer einen Shooter aus der näheren Vergangenheit zu nennen, der mich mit seinem SP vor den Rechner getrieben hat. Zu allem Überfluss regiert die Angst auch nur ein paar Euro Umsatz zu verpassen, was dazu führt, das der User immer mehr "Nötigungen" in Form von Securom, Games for Windows Live oder ähnlichen penetranten und nervigen Maßnahmen ertragen muss. Dafür darf er dann auch noch auf Dedicated Server, Mod- und Mapping-Tools oder LAN-Modus verzichten. Das könnte ja den Absatz schmälern, den Produktlebenszyklus erhöhen und weiter "Bezahl-Addons" überflüssig machen. Kundendaten lassen sich da auch nicht so gut sammeln. Last but not least wird der Preis erhöht. 

Ich bezahle heute wesentlich mehr Geld für weniger Spielspass, schlechtere Produkte und wenn es hoch kommt für eine rein digitale Produktform, die nicht nur Verpackungskosten sondern auch Vertriebskosten spart.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. März 2010)

Naja Rollenspiele gehen auch immer mehr den Bach herunter das letzte was ich gespielt hab war Mass Effect 1 und sowas steriles unatmosphärisches hab ich noch nie gezockt.Naja und Rising ist auch noch so nen Beispiel, das beste aus meiner Sicht was es zuletzt gab ist The Witcher.


----------



## UnaBomba (3. März 2010)

Also ME2 find ich auch klasse. Dragon Age ist super. Risen hab ich nicht gespielt.


----------



## Fl_o (3. März 2010)

ME 1 hatte ich aber der Zitatele keinen BOCK mehr einfach nur langweilig, Dragon Age Origins so lala richtig gute Rollenspiel war noch Sacred 1  das zweier ist auch gut aber  ja..


----------



## Veriquitas (3. März 2010)

Naja Sacred war an sich gut damals,  nur echt buggy und langweilte mich auch sehr schnell.Aber Diablos Klone sind auch nur Kopien.Mass Effect 2 kann gut sein das es jetzt Atmosphärischer ist aber Teil 1 hat mich übelst abgeschreckt ich muss das jetzt erstmal loswerden.Also für diese Jahr warte ich einfach nur auf Starcraft 2, welches einen wieder Jahre beschäftigen wird und The Witcher 2 welches jetzt schon sehr gut aussieht von den Alpha Videos her.Nächstes Jahr dann Diablo falls es kommt aber so ist jetzt nichts mehr auf der Liste, wo ich sagen könnte das muss ich haben.


----------



## Wopkal (3. März 2010)

Generell kann ich UnaBomba nur zustimmen, aber diese Veränderungen sind natürlich gesellschaftlich bedingt und ich sehe ganz klar Gemeinsamkeiten mit dem Niveauabfall im deutschen Fernsehen. Niedrigschwellig läuft halt momentan ziemlich gut. Dieser Trend spiegelt sich mMn in jedem Medium wieder. 

Und jetzt mein "ABER": Trotz all dieser Entwicklungen bin ich mir sicher, das es in naher Zukunft Entwickler und Menschen geben wird die ordentliche Unterhaltungssoftware entwickeln werden, denn die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. März 2010)

Klar es gibt immer noch Studios die sich treu bleiben und auch selber Zocker sind.Es liegt aber wahrscheinlich heute daran das man sich im kommenden Alter nicht mehr so leicht faszinieren lässt.


----------



## Fl_o (3. März 2010)

Naja so schlimm find ich das auch nicht ich finde denoch immer meinen Spaß in aktuellen Spielen sowie hoffentlich in kommenden, Zum bsp Resident Evil 5 hat mich fasziniert wie lange kein Spiel mehr, klar das Niveau singt siehe (Rtl 2, DSDS usw) aber freue mich denoch auf crysis 2 und co da finde ich es schlimmer das der groß teil (Technisch gesehen) Nur noch Konsolen Schrott ist, vermisse die Zeiten wos Cryis gab ein richtiger Kracher und ich hatte die Motivation meinen PC so aufzurüsten das alles auf MAX läuft, wan kommt wieder so ein Game ? 

so long


----------



## Veriquitas (3. März 2010)

Naja Crysis ist letztendlich auch nur ein 0815 Shooter.Die Grafik kann so gut sein nur letztendlich zählt das Spielprinzip und Crysis 2 ist auch nicht wirklich was neues.


----------



## DarkMo (3. März 2010)

zumal diese neue engine da wohl schlechter sein soll wie die originale da >< und wieso? damits auch konsolentauglich is xD ich hau mich weg... also ich hatte da mal den crysis2 sammelthread angefangen zu lesen und da hatte einer so vergleichsvideos gepostet - erbärmlich :/


----------



## Fl_o (3. März 2010)

mich hat die Story gepackt ich fand sie gut, hab das Game auf allen Schwierigkeitsstufen durch, und bin min 20 Stunden in der Landschaft rumgegrebst und hab mir TExturen angeschaut  

Mehr brauch ich nicht


----------



## UnaBomba (3. März 2010)

Es bleibt zu hoffen, das mal das ein oder andere Entwicklerstudio incl. Publisher wieder wert auf Qualität, Kundenfreundlichkeit und Community-Support setzt. Die Zielgruppe ist da aber leider das Manko. Gefühlt sind die Kunden die auf die genannten Dinge Wert legen nur ein kleiner Teil und der der Rest konsumiert lediglich alles was ihm vor die Flinte kommt. Entsprechend ist auch das "soziale Verhalten" im Internet. Wenn man überhaubt noch davon sprechen kann.

Far Cry 2... gutes Thema... Tolle Idee aber schlechte Umsetzung. Die langen Weg mit den immer selben und wiederbesetzten Straßensperren sind reiner Timesink. Es geschieht einfach zu wenig Überraschendes. Die Spielwelt wirkt zwar beeindruckend, ist aber bei genauer Betrachtung sehr leblos. Ich will ja nicht jedes mal wenn ich in den Fluss springe von einem Krokogator angegriffen werden, aber das darf auch mal vorkommen. Die Tierwelt, für die Afrika berühmt ist kommt nicht rüber. Auf Malaria hätte ich dafür gerne verzichtet. 

Wie schon erwähnt schwebt mir grade der Gedanke nach einer Nostalgie-LAN durch den Kopf. Welche Spiele würdet ihr für so ein Event empfehlen. Habe zwar auch ein paar Favoriten, aber ddazu später.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. März 2010)

Starcraft Brood War ist top für Lan.Warcraft 2, Half Life Opposing Force,Hexen,Dungeon Keeper,Jedi Knight gibt soviel....


----------



## Fl_o (3. März 2010)

Jop Malaria war fürn A.. aber trodzdem cool das se das gemacht haben.. die Spielwelt ist wirklich toll aber du hast recht mir fehlen mehr animals was mach ich mit nen langweiligen Zebra und zwei Stinkenden Nashornviechern


----------



## Veriquitas (3. März 2010)

UnaBomba schrieb:


> Es bleibt zu hoffen, das mal das ein oder andere Entwicklerstudio incl. Publisher wieder wert auf Qualität, Kundenfreundlichkeit und Community-Support setzt.


 
Gibt es ja Blizzard hat Starcraft über 10 jahre lang supported und bie Diablo war es auch der Fall soweit ich mich errinern kann.Das hat aber auch mit der Qualität der Spiele zu tun wenn man nur Mist rausbringt gibts ja nichts zu supporten.


----------



## UnaBomba (3. März 2010)

Naja... Blizzard hat halt seine Cashcow WoW gemolken. Da ist ja sonst nicht viel geschehen. Und Starcraft 2 verzichtet doch auch wieder auf LAN und ich weiß net was da noch alles gewesen ist.

ohhh... mir sind grade nich ein paar Dinge eingefallen die mir immer mehr fehlen, bzw. sich nicht durchgesetzt haben. Einige Spiele der letzten Zeit bieten keine Funktion mehr für Screenshots an, Demos über die Engine aufzeichnen geht auch nur noch sehr selten. Aber was ist eigentlich aus Streams ála HL-TV geworden? In Zeiten von Podcasts, Twitter und Breitband-Internet fehlt mir sowas völlig. Warum wird sowas nicht als Feature eingebaut?


----------



## Veriquitas (3. März 2010)

UnaBomba schrieb:


> Naja... Blizzard hat halt seine Cashcow WoW gemolken. Da ist ja sonst nicht viel geschehen. Und Starcraft 2 verzichtet doch auch wieder auf LAN und ich weiß net was da noch alles gewesen ist.


 
Der Unterschied ist aber zu anderen Firmen das jedes Spiel von blizz eine 90% Wertung bekommen hat.Wenn die was rausbringen sind das immer Topspiele.Es wird Lan für Starcraft 2 geben wie dieser im Endeffekt aussieht ist aber noch nicht bekannt.Und Wow war wo es rauskam in dem Genre mit keinem Spiel vergleichbar.Wow ist heute nichts neues mehr, aber es gibt halt Leute die wollen die Fortsetzung.


----------



## UnaBomba (3. März 2010)

Naja... mit Wertungen sollte man immer vorsichtig sein. Ich habe schon viele Spiele mit hoher Wertung gespielt die diese in keinster Weise verdient haben und wiederum Games mit schlechter Wertung die bei mir 90%+ bekommen hätten. Den ein oder anderen Test kann man als Publisher immer noch kaufen  und viele Tester lassen sich zu gerne von einem Hype anstecken. Bestes Beispiel ist ja aktuell wohl MW2.

WoW gehört in meinen Augen verboten.

Was die anderen Spiele von Blizzard angeht so sind die zu einer Zeit entstanden, wo man noch mit Innovationen trumpfen konnte. Den Trend werden sie glaube ich nicht fortsetzen können. Ich lasse mich aber überraschen.

So... nu btt


----------



## Veriquitas (3. März 2010)

Mw2 hab ich mir persönlich nicht gekauft auch meine Freunde Kollegen etc. nicht.Weil das kein Spiel ist aus meiner Sicht.Aber es gibt Leute die kaufen den Müll dann wisen die Firmen natürlich das man mit ******** Geld machen kann, wofür intensiver arbeiten wenn die Kundschaft mit der hälfte zufrieden ist.Dann immer diese lächerlichen Boykottversuche wovon dann mindestens die hälfte das Spiel trotzdem kaufen.Das ist ein Grund warum es nicht mehr ist wie es ist.Die Leute die nicht wiederstehen können sind abhängig.


----------



## Azrael_SEt (3. März 2010)

Damals kann man echt nur als "Geile Zeit" bezeichnen.

Siedler 2 zu zweit an einem Bildschirm, Age of Empires 1 im Multiplayer, The Elder Scrolls 2 mit 3D Effekten, Prince of Persia von Diskette, später dann auch Titel wie: Aquanox auf der Riva TNT2 Ultra mit 4 Tasten Joystick (mehr brauchte man damals noch nicht), Black and White für schlappe 99 DM in den Osterferien. Final Fantasy 7 in der Limitierten Auflage für den PC und knapp 700 Lebensstunden die einfach im Glücksrausch nur so an einem vorbeigezogen sind und die negativen Seiten der Schule überdeckten.

Das sind Errinerungen die man niemals vergisst. Aber an die Story von Call of Duty Modern Warfare 1 kann ich mich schon nicht mehr errinern..... waren auch nur 4 Stunden, die prägen einen einfach nicht....
Nichts im Vergleich zu Spielen in die man 100 udn mehr Stunden steckt (schon alleine weil man nur eine Hand voll hatte), wie z.B. Star Trek Armada, Star Trek Elite Force, Half-Life oder Elder Scrolls 3 Morrowind.

Am CS-Prinzip hat sich auch mit CS:S nix geändert und das ist auch gut so! (Die Diskusion was besser ist mal außen vor).
Warum also bei MW2 alles ändern? Dem Geld wegen? Wohl eher Dummheit und Zwanghaftigkeit.
Den Entwicklern fehlt heute jeder Spaß am Spiele entwickeln (entwickeln und nicht einfach nur programmieren, ein Spiel sollte immer Teile der Entwickler enthalten).

Ich kann "Filmische" Spiele zwar ganz gut leiden (viel Action, nette einfache Story, gut für zwischendurch), aber fesseln tun mich nur Spiele mit Komplexität, Individualität und Ideenreichtum (Gothic 1+2, Teil 3 kann ich immer noch nicht auf meinem Rechner starten, will ich auch nicht mehr).

Solche Spiele erscheinen auch heute noch, nur muss man eben viel intensiver suchen...

Wozu hat man eine Community wenn man sie als Entwickler nicht nutzt?
Es gibt immer mal wieder positive Beispiele wie man es machen kann (siehe Torchlight), nur leider scheinen die nach und nach auch zu verschwinden.

P.S.: Ich glaube auch an das Gute in Raubkopierern, auch die werden sich ein wirklich gutes Spiel kaufen, áber eben nur wenn es wirklich überzeugen kann! Sollen die ruhig die "großen" Spiele kopieren, vlt. lernen die Publisher es auch mal... Bei Alone in the Dark wurde um das Studio zu retten auf einen Crack von einer der großen Gruppen verzichtet. 
Entwickler von Independent Spielen laden ihre Spiele ins P2P-Netzwerk mit dem Vermerk:  Wenns gefällt bitte kaufen und uns unterstützen, oder geben die Möglichkeit zu spenden.


----------



## UnaBomba (3. März 2010)

Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> P.S.: Ich glaube auch an das Gute in Raubkopierern, auch die werden sich ein wirklich gutes Spiel kaufen, áber eben nur wenn es wirklich überzeugen kann! Sollen die ruhig die "großen" Spiele kopieren, vlt. lernen die Publisher es auch mal... Bei Alone in the Dark wurde um das Studio zu retten auf einen Crack von einer der großen Gruppen verzichtet.
> Entwickler von Independent Spielen laden ihre Spiele ins P2P-Netzwerk mit dem Vermerk: Wenns gefällt bitte kaufen und uns unterstützen, oder geben die Möglichkeit zu spenden.


 
Ich pflichte dir bei, das es Raubkopierer gibt, die sich ein Spiel auch wirklich kaufen wenn es ihnen gefällt. Nur glaube ich auch, das es mehr als genug gibt, die mit der gleichen Mentalität wie sie Medien aller Art konsumieren auch mit Raubkopien verfahren. Saugen, zocken, nächstes. Das könnte auch einer der Gründe sein warum die Singleplayer Shooter immer weniger werden. Für die Onlinegames wird meistens eine Prüfung und ein Konto benötigt. Das spielt für den SP keine so große Rolle.


----------



## retarDeD.aNiMaL (3. März 2010)

hatte n P90 mit 90MHz  gab also auch "kleinere" als den 100er.


----------



## Two-Face (3. März 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> zumal diese neue engine da wohl schlechter sein soll wie die originale da >< und wieso? damits auch konsolentauglich is xD ich hau mich weg... also ich hatte da mal den crysis2 sammelthread angefangen zu lesen und da hatte einer so vergleichsvideos gepostet - erbärmlich :/



Auf Konsolen wird sie wohl oder übel schlechter aussehen ja - auf dem PC dagegen besser, als der Vorgänger.
Im Übrigen war Crysis der beste Shooter, den ich jemals gespielt habe. Leveldesign und Gameplay haben mir richtig getaugt, keine so 08/15-Schlauchballerei wie CoD.


----------



## feivel (3. März 2010)

ach...
meinen ersten eigenen computer hatte ich vor 20 jahren....meine erste lan vor fast 15 jahren...gott bin ich alt geworden....

aber früher war alles besser mentalität an den tag zu legen liegt mir nicht richtig...

ich habe heute immer noch spass an manchen spielen,
nur werd ich heut eben mehr überschwemmt von massenweise mist, gabs diesen früher auch?

ja ...mit sicherheit...
aber ich hab ihn mir wohl nicht einprägsam gemerkt.
wobei ich mich an superschlechte spiele ala schnecke und eichhörnchen, oder ein onanierendes baby dass ich im kindesalter mit einem baby mit einer banane verwechselt habe doch erinnere.

ich erinner mich auch an: lange ladezeiten eines kassenlaufwerkes die mich zum wahnsinn gebracht haben. ich erinner mich an spiele die ich mochte und welche die ich gehasst habe.

ich erinner mich an giana sisters dass mich stundenlang beschäftigt hat, ich stell aber auch fest, dass mich trine oder little big planet genauso fesselt, nur eben viele jahre später.

ich erinner mich daran dass mich street fighter 1 - 2 ultra super dingsda irgendwas jedesmal fesseln konnte.

allerdings, konnte das teil 4 auch wieder.

HD, 3D ist alles für mich nicht so wichtig, doch staunen tut auch jeder gern mal wieder.. der Stauneffekt ist allerdings etwas geringer geworden...wir sind zu verwöhnt...wir haben gestaunt, als die ersten 16bit Super Nintendo Grafiken auf dem Fernseher flimmerten.
Wir haben bei Quake 1 gestaunt, und dem schicken Mausaiming.
Viel ist einfach jetzt selbstverständlich. Etwas zu staunen wär schon mal wieder schön 


was sich für mich tatsächlich verändert hat?
früher war ich fast jedes wochenende auf lans,
dafür hab ich keine zeit mehr, liegt aber an mir, nicht an den spielen oder den computern.
wahrscheinlich würde mir auch der 2000ndste weltkriegsshooter keinen spass mehr machen...


----------



## Birdy84 (3. März 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Aber heutzutage ist das fast alles Fliessbandscheisse , kann sich noch jemand an Mdk errinern,Diablo 1oder Dungeon Keeper?


Man sollte allerdings auch bedenken, dass man seitdem sehr viel in Spielen gesehen hat und viele Dinge einfach abgegriffen sind. Wenn sich schon am Gameplay an sich mittelfristig nichts großartig ändern wird, dann müssen die Entwickler die Kunden durch eine gute Story oder extrem ausgefallene Details gewinnen. Modern Warfare 2 hat einzig und allein durch die Inszenierung der Story fasziniert, sodass man sehen wollte, was als nächstes passiert. Das Gameplay war unterirdisch und hat sich seit Teil 1 nicht weiterentwickelt. Es muss nicht gleich eine Story im Umfang vom Metal Gear erschaffen werden. Nach wie vor finde ich Prince of Persia Sands of Time in dieser Hinsicht sehr schön gemacht.


----------



## feivel (3. März 2010)

eine gute Story´, und gut inszeniert?

auch heutzutage gibts da ein paar Beispiele, zumindest nach meinem Empfinden:

Venetica, The Witcher, Bioshock, Arkham Asylum,

ach euch fallen sicher auch einige ein...nicht nur mir.

von welchem Spiel ich mir mal wirklich eine Neuauflage wünschen würde, wäre Heretic


----------



## Veriquitas (3. März 2010)

Naja unter extrem auffalende Details versteh ich Grafik und die zählt bei einem Spiel nicht wenn das Gameplay nicht stimmt.Mit Story kann man schwer überzeugen den die kommt erst richtig auf wenn man das Spiel durch hat.Es geht um das Spielprinzip, sicher hat man schon viel gesehen abe man sollte altes nicht verwerfen und neu erfinden sondern verbessern.Spiele sollen Spiele bleiben und so das du mit eingreifst.Bestes Beispiel ist God of War zwar nen Konsolenspiel dafür das beste was es gibt, man merkt das es ein Spiel ist und nicht vor dir ein Film abläuft.


----------



## Birdy84 (5. März 2010)

God of War ist vom Spielprinzip herrlich "oldschool", bietet ein unverbrauchtes Setting und hat eine vernünftige Story und zeitgemäße, sehr ordentliche Präsentation. Daher ist das Spiel super und durch den Schwierigkeitsgrad recht anspruchsvoll.

Spiele, die sich, übertrieben gesagt, wie Filme spielen, in denen man zur richtigen Zeit, den richtigen Knopf drücken muss, sind mir meist zu stumpf vom Spielgefühl. Diese Spiele sind so gemacht, dass sie der größte Schwachmat schafft. Das sind Spiele, in denen ich durch das Hud nicht nur genau den Weg gezeigt bekomme, obwohl die Level ohnehin linear sind, sondern auch gezeigt bekomme, welche Taste ich drücken muss um Aktion X zu machen. Im aktuellen AvP bekommt man sogar schon angezeigt, wann man mit Maustaste 1 angreifen soll. Bei Hawx stehen nicht nur die Tasten und deren Funktionen im Hud - Hilfe, man müsste sich ja sonst etwas merken -, sondern mir wird auch nach dem 538sten Strömungsabriss immer noch (auf die gleiche Weise) gesagt, wie ich den Jet abfangen kann. Da stellt sich mir die Frage, für wie doof halten die Entwickler ihre Zielgruppe?


----------



## UnaBomba (5. März 2010)

Ja die Bevormundung von Spielern, ganz besonders bei Konsolenportierungen ist schon teilweise echt frech. Besonders wenn man es noch nichtmal abschalten kann. Aber auch das ist mal wieder ein Beweis für die Hauptzielgruppe. Kids, bzw. wirklich schon die Kinder. AvP jetz mal außen vor. Aber in den meisten Länden bekommen ja die Kleinen Spiele in die Finger bei denen der Postbote von mir ne Ausweißkontrolle verlangt. Somit findet das leider auch in den Games für die "Erwachsenen" Einzug. Irgendwie haben die alle vergessen, das Ihre Kunden von vor 15-20 Jahren nun nicht mehr neben bei mit Lego spielen oder noch gegen die ersten Akne ankämpfen!  Gibt es eigentlich konkret die Zielgruppe "Erwachsene"? Was sind für euch eindeutig Spiele für so eine Zielgruppe. Birdy und ich hatten da ja schon einen kleinen Disput bei AvP, wobei wir beide ja der Kennzeichnung FSK18 beipflichten. 

Ohh... ich hab auch noch ein paar Classics für ne LAN gefunden. AvP 2000 Classic (gabs ja sogar grade fürn Apfel und n Ei bei Steam), SIN + Wages of SIN, Destruction Derby, KKND, Dune 2000 (nicht das beste Spiel aber doch Classic Flair), RtCW Enemy Territory, Vietcong, R6 Raven Shield...


----------



## Birdy84 (5. März 2010)

Habe AvP Classic vor ein paar Tagen auch mal anspielen dürfen. Aufgefallen ist mir dabei, dass der Marine dort etwa so schnell rennt, wie das Alien im neusten Teil. Dadurch sind Gefechte stressiger und anspruchsvoller und mit Gamepad auf einer Konsole wahrscheinlich kaum spielbar. Ein Shooter auf einer Konsole ist an sich schon lächerlich, wenn man mal schaut, wie dort gespielt wird. Da packt man sich als PC Spieler an den Kopf, wie noobhaft die Leute scheinbar spielen und wie langsam das Gameplay ist. Das fällt selbst bei Console-only-top-shootern wie Black auf, dass dort relativ wenig Gegner sind, diese nur sehr langsam reagieren, schlecht schießen und die realistischen Waffen mehr als 30 Schuss im Magazin haben. Kein Wunder warum aktuelle Konsolenportierungen von Shootern auf dem PC oft zu leicht sind (siehe BFBC2, Stranglehold, Deadspace, AvP, Turok) oder die höheren Schwierigkeitsgrade durch cheatende Gegner einfach nur nerven (Far Cry 2, CoD x). Da lob' ich mir ein Stalker, wo ich auch mal so richtig auf die Fresse bekomme, wenn ich schlecht ausgerüstet bin oder ich aus fiesen Situationen auch mal durch Können heraus komme.


----------



## Veriquitas (5. März 2010)

Naja Dead Space würde ich nicht dazuzählen.Dead Space ist schon ein sehr solides Game welches das erfüllt was es verspricht.Nur wie der 2te Teil aussehen wird steht noch in den Sternen wobei Ea gesagt hat wir lassen Visceral Games ihre Zeit diese brauchen, um an den Erfolg vom ersten Teil anknüpfen zu können.


----------



## Birdy84 (5. März 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Naja Dead Space würde ich nicht dazuzählen.Dead Space ist schon ein sehr solides Game welches das erfüllt was es verspricht.


Klar, ich finde es auch gut, aber es aus meiner Sicht, wie gesagt, zu leicht.


----------



## fuddles (5. März 2010)

Good old times *tiefesfettesseufz*

Sorry mehr kann ich irgendwie dazu nicht sagen mit meinen "fast" 30 Lenzen, Frau, Kind, stressigem Job und Erfahrungen von Atari 2000 über C64 zu 486 SX 16MHz!!!! ( ja das gabs auch ) zu Pentium und nun Quad Core PC +PS3 ( die sowas von öde ist zum Spiele zocken ).....

Da kauf ich mir lieber das nächste mal das da zum Zocken -> SPEED-LINK Competition Pro USB Joystick: Amazon.de: Elektronik statt einer PS3.


----------



## Veriquitas (5. März 2010)

Lol geiler Link noch nie gesehen xD
Wo ich auch noch Hoffnung reinsetze ist der Id Shooter Rage.Ich finde die machen auch immer noch gutes Zeug.


----------



## Two-Face (5. März 2010)

Also _Doom 3_ und das Add-On würd' ich jetzt nicht als "gutes Zeug" bezeichnen.


----------



## Veriquitas (5. März 2010)

Ja war zu der Zeit was Crysis heute ist Grafikspielerei.Nur das es Doom war und nicht Crysis das ist der entscheidende Unterschied.


----------



## Two-Face (5. März 2010)

Also_ Crysis_ spielt mindestens 10 Schubladen über _Doom 3_ - nicht nur grafisch
Übrigens sah _Far Cry_ damals besser aus als _Doom 3_.


----------



## Veriquitas (5. März 2010)

Man kann Crysis überhaupt nicht mit Doom vergleichen, wir reden hier von Doom lol.Das ist schon Ketzerei.


----------



## Two-Face (5. März 2010)

_Doom_ hat ja auch mehr oder weniger das Genre erfunden.


----------



## fuddles (5. März 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> _Doom_ hat ja auch mehr oder weniger das Genre erfunden.



Ich dachte das war son ein alter Win 3.1 Bildschirmschoner der das Genre erfunden hat^^
Da konnte man gelbe Kugeln abfeuern und sich durch grottenhäßliches Texturlabyrinth quälen. Nach 1 Minute wurde mir da immer schlecht/ Kreislaufprobleme( von Doom1 übrigens auch  ) Weiß gar nicht wie ich sowas früher stundenlang zocken konnte.


----------



## Veriquitas (5. März 2010)

Farcry kam erst später ist natürlich nicht schwer das es da besser aussah.Aber Grafik ist nicht alles auch bei Shootern nicht und das ist das Problem.Spiele sind keine Spiele mehr sondern nur noch optische Täuschung...


----------



## Two-Face (5. März 2010)

Hä? _Far Cry_ kam im März 2004 raus, _Doom 3_ erst im August.


----------



## Veriquitas (5. März 2010)

Sicher? ich hab in Errinerung das Doom zuerst kam dann Farcry danach kam Fear irgendwann.
Simmt hast Recht war der festen Überzeugung das es so war da ich damals die Pc Games Hatte worum es um den ganzen Bumpmapping Kram ging.


----------



## Two-Face (5. März 2010)

PC: Doom 3 bei 4players.de: Spieletipps, Berichte, News, Downloads und Forum zum PC-Action Doom 3

PC: Far Cry bei 4players.de: Spieletipps, Berichte, News, Downloads und Forum zum PC-Action Far Cry

Und F.E.A.R. kam mehr als ein Jahr später raus, da liegt schon ziemlich viel dazwischen - wie kommst du drauf, dass es kurz darauf erschienen ist?


----------



## Veriquitas (5. März 2010)

Ja hab schon gemerkt ich hatte damals die Pc Games, dann ging es um das Bumpmapping und da fallen einem die 3 Spiele ein ka.


----------



## Sash (5. März 2010)

der autor hat keine ahnung... der meint karibik, aber fc spielt in der südsee. erdkunde 6. setzen.


----------



## Two-Face (5. März 2010)

Eher Geschichte, denn der einzige Anhaltspunkt im Spiel, wo sich die Inseln befinden, sind die japanischen Bunkeranlagen/Festungen/Flugzeugträger - wenn es die nicht gäbe, könnte die Handlung von _Far Cry_ sonstwo angesiedelt sein.


----------



## HCN (5. März 2010)

Jaja die gute alte Zeit.....

Ich persönlich fand früher auch vieles besser.

Klar haben heutige Spiele super Grafik, aber irgendwie scheint bei vielen Spielen der Singleplayermodus in den Hintergrund geraten zu sein und das ist es so sehr was ich vermisse.....

Auch haben sich viele Spiele im Laufe der Jahre stark gewandelt, keiner der neuen Teile kommt meiner Meinung nach an das ran was ich bei Tomb Raider 1, Resident Evil 1, Halflife 1 oder Quake 1 oder Total Annihilation (wo auch die neusten SC Teile nicht 100 % rankommen) empfunden habe.

Vorallem waren diese Titel oft auch noch richtig lange!

Wochenlang habe ich Tomb Raider 1 gespielt, dagegen hatte ich einen der letzten Teile schon nach 5 Stunden durch....

Ich weiss auch nicht ob das Flair jemals so wieder kommt wie früher.....

Auch waren früher die SPiele nicht so dermaßen verbuggt wie es heute viele Titel sind.

EDIT:

Gerade Eben hab ich mir mal die Demo von Tomb Raider Anniversary besorgt, was ja ein 1:1 Remake vom ersten Spiel ist, nur mit bessere Grafik. Da war dieses Feeling wieder da!


----------



## Veriquitas (16. März 2010)

Das Problem liegt auch daran das Entwickler sich nicht mehr ins Spiel reinlehnen.Ein Spiel was zb. Herzblut entwickelt wurde ist The Witcher, da stimmt alles von Atmosphäre her.Jetzt mal von der manchmal nervigen Handhabung abgesehen (Inventar usw.), ist das Spiel einfach rund.Da gibs kein Rollenspiel in den letzten Jahren was dem das Wasser reichen könnte.Im Vergleich mal Rising was einfach vom Genre nur Dreck ist.Oder Cod es verkauft sich auch nur wegen den Namen, das Spiel ist jahrelang das selbe geblieben.Deswegen gibt es auch im moment den Streit um den Namen,Namen,Namen.....Bla bla.


----------



## »EraZeR« (19. März 2010)

Irgendwie kann ich dem Ganzen trotz meiner Jungen Jahre (18) bepflichten. Früher war ich richtig gebannt von Spielen. Habe mich mit Freunden in der Schule immer schon auf den Nachmittag gefreut um wieder das Spiel weiterzuspielen und sich dann am nächsten Tag austauschen zu können. Auch große Lans wurden deutlich weniger. Eine Lan mit 20-30 Freunden war kein Problem, heute undenkbar in unserem Freundeskreis. Die meisten sind nicht mehr so gebannt von den Spielen oder haben andere Interessenschwerpunkte. Natürlich haben sich meine Interessen auch im laufe der Zeit verändert, aber beim Zocken bin ich denoch geblieben. Aber Wirklich fesseln tut mich heute kaum noch ein Spiel. Die wohl besten Investitionen im meinem Leben waren Need for Speed Most Wanted, Titan Quest und Modern Warfare 1. Die 3 Spiele habe ich bis zum erbrechen gespielt und ich kann auch jetzt, selbst nach Jahrelanger abzines immer noch die Ganze Map Auswendig. 

Auch ist für diesen Trend meiner Meinung nach die Raubkopiererei oder besser die Preise der Spiele schuld daran. Kaufen tuhe ich meine Spiele fast auschließlich nur noch über Amazon.co.uk . Bei einem Neupreis von höchstens 30€ macht das Spielen gleich mehr Spaß und man kann  sich auch mal auf den ersten Blick "schwache" Spiele kaufen, die sich dann als Renner herauskristalisieren.

*Off-Topic*: Das gleiche Problem besteht meiner Meinung nach in der Filmebranche. Wenn ich Freunden und Arbeitskollegen erzähle, dass ich Geld im 4stelligen Bereich für Heimkinotechnik ausgebe werde ich oft als Freak bezeichnet und es kommen Fragen wie "Warum gibst du so viel Geld dafür aus". Um Anzugeben? Nein. Ganz einfach weil ich das ganze Thema sehr faszinierend finde. Sich Abends auf die eigene Couch zu legen und einen guten Film mit einem Top Sound zu gucken finde ich einfach Klasse.

Wenn dann aber noch das Thema DVD/BluRay kauf kommt, höre ich oft Sachen wie: "Wozu Geld ausgeben, kann man doch auch bei Kino.to gucken" Wenn ich sowas höre Platz mir fast immer der Kragen.

Es ist einfach die bequemlichkeit der Menschen. Kein Geld für Filme oder Spiele ausgeben, aber Unmengen Davon in z.B. Alkohol stecken, was sie danach wieder auskotzen. Oder sich ein Auto zu kaufen, damit man jeden Tag zur Arbeit fahren kann, obwohl Ein- und Ausstiegspunkt fast genau vor Start und Ziel der "Reise" stehen.

 Aber Naja, ein Auto kann man halt nicht Downloaden und die Tankstelle nicht Streamen...


----------



## DarkMo (20. März 2010)

das wird genau der punkt sein - bequemlichkeit. nich nur das es nix kostet, es is schlicht und ergreifend saubequem. was bieten einem im gegenzug die hersteller mit em original? schikanen jenseits von gut und böse. kopierschutz mechhanismen die das spielen/schauen teils verhindern oder eben so unattraktiv machen, das mans gleich lässt, bei filmen die ellenlange werbung vornweg...


----------



## HCN (20. März 2010)

> The Witcher, da stimmt alles von Atmosphäre her


 
Ja, weil Rollenspiele es zum Glück nie wirkliche erfolgreich auf den Konsolenmarkt geschafft haben. Letzterer ist weltweit gesehen der große Platz für Cash, weil global betrachtet die Konsolen über den PC als Spieleplattform dominieren. Deutschland scheint da eh eine Ausnahme zu sein.

Daher sind (richtige) Rollenspiele (Spiele a la wow usw mal ausgenommen) eher ein Nischenprodukt für Leute die die Zeit und den Eifer haben sich da richtig reinzuarbeiten.

Ich kenne heute dutzende Leute die auf sowas kein Bock haben, die setzten sich lieber an ihre X-box und spielen schnell ne runde gears of war.

So Leute hätten gar keine Lust sich da groß in eine Story wie bei the witcher reinzuarbeiten..... Aber für die Leute die the witcher und co spielen muss man sich halt was einfallen lassen und was bieten.

Dagegen ist ein gears of war nur einfach gestrickter 0 8 15 kram....


----------



## »EraZeR« (20. März 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> bei filmen die ellenlange werbung vornweg...



Störend finde ich die meistens nicht. Wenn da die Trailer von z.B. 20th Century Fox laufen freut mich das sogar immer, das hört sich auf einer guten Anlage Hammer an und Trailer von anderen Filmen sind auch nett, kann man auch immer Wegklicken.


----------



## DarkMo (20. März 2010)

also bei mir steht da oftmals da, das diese funktion grad nich verfügbar is (also das weiterklicken). aber gut, ich bin eh mehr der kino gänger ^^ un da wiederrum gehörts irgenwo zum feeling dazu *g*


----------



## feivel (20. März 2010)

naja...eigentlich ists im heimkinobereich umgekehrt...das filme schauen macht immer mehr spass zu hause...
früher hätte man sich das noch nichtmal ansatweise vorstellen können mehr als einen fernseher überhaupt zu besitzen....
jetzt kann man sich eigentlich schon wirklich ein kleines kino bauen.


----------



## DarkMo (20. März 2010)

da kann ich auch meine freundin groß zum italienisch essen ausführen und back ihr ne ofenpizza. heimkino hin oder her, aber es ersetzt nunmal kein kino (gesellschaftliches event, ausgehen, rauskommen...) *g* aber ich glaub, wir schweifen ab ^^


----------



## »EraZeR« (20. März 2010)

Kino hat für mich viel zu viele Negative Punkte, meistens Ärgere ich mich, wenn ich dann dochmal drinne war!


----------



## Veriquitas (20. März 2010)

HCN schrieb:


> Ja, weil Rollenspiele es zum Glück nie wirkliche erfolgreich auf den Konsolenmarkt geschafft haben. Letzterer ist weltweit gesehen der große Platz für Cash, weil global betrachtet die Konsolen über den PC als Spieleplattform dominieren. Deutschland scheint da eh eine Ausnahme zu sein.
> 
> Daher sind (richtige) Rollenspiele (Spiele a la wow usw mal ausgenommen) eher ein Nischenprodukt für Leute die die Zeit und den Eifer haben sich da richtig reinzuarbeiten.
> 
> ...



Ein Spiel wie Risen oder Mass Effect kannste auf Konsole bringen.Das sind beides Rollenspiele.Aber Mass Effect ist zb. ist auch nen Konsolenspiel man merkt es und der erste Teil ist Mist genau wie Risen, das könnte man im Prinzip auch auf Konsole bringen. Beides sind schlechte Rollenspiele, das Genre stirbt langsam aber sicher.Und Wow ist kein Rollenspiel das ist nen Arcade Game, Wow hat null aber wirklich garnichts mehr mit Rollenspiel zu tun, die Zeiten sind vorbei.


----------



## MKay (20. März 2010)

Mir fehlt meine GTA 4 Mannschaft


----------



## Veriquitas (21. März 2010)

So langsam wirds hier offtopic was.


----------



## MKay (22. März 2010)

ne sletzte mal hab ich letztes Jahr GTA4 gezockt und zum allerletzten mal 2008 im MP gespielt. Also alles im Topic (wenn sich die Überschrift auf einem Zeitraum vor mehr als 10 Jahre bezieht, dann binich hier echt im OT)


----------



## Veriquitas (22. März 2010)

MKay schrieb:


> ne sletzte mal hab ich letztes Jahr GTA4 gezockt und zum allerletzten mal 2008 im MP gespielt. Also alles im Topic (wenn sich die Überschrift auf einem Zeitraum vor mehr als 10 Jahre bezieht, dann binich hier echt im OT)



Dein Post war auch nicht gemeint .


----------

